# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  real or fake suststanon ???

## raginredneck

has any body know about this . i cant find any thing on it anywhere lable is red white blue , says muscle development labs across the top , 10ml-400mg mfg.mdl.labs

----------


## raginredneck

????

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Did you get that in Canada?

----------


## raginredneck

no , a dude i know- bros at work swear by it . im geting ready to try it , what about timing for injection . morning?,evening? or before workout

----------


## dong66

i dont know

----------


## raginredneck

bump

----------


## ajfina

best time to do it wake up at 3 am thats the best time 
just kidding bro
doesn't matter bro, day morning afternoon, at least 2-3 shots per week
is that 250mgs per ML?

----------


## raginredneck

> best time to do it wake up at 3 am thats the best time 
> just kidding bro
> doesn't matter bro, day morning afternoon, at least 2-3 shots per week
> [is that 250mgs per ML]


 no 10ml-400mg is what it says

----------


## ajfina

them 600 per week 1/2cc monday 1/2cc weds 1/2cc friday

----------


## juicy_brucy

Real.

----------


## raginredneck

yes i think so, i have used this since post. it is leaving sore spot but i think i can reduce that thru better techniic . i did my 2nd shot fri. ican tell strenght and apitite increase. now tryin to get more

----------

